# Hymer 660 oil filter removal?!



## Bonafide (Jan 5, 2014)

Is it just me, or is the oil filter on my 660s in an impossible position to actually get at to remove and replace? I've tried from the front, the back, the top and the bottom! I assume I'm looking at the right thing...it seems to be up behind the rad. Help please! Thanks.


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

There's probably a specific tool to fit. Can you post a picture of the filter ?


----------



## Bonafide (Jan 5, 2014)

Don't seem to be able to get a pic on with the iPad. The problem is less about the tool, and more about actually being able to get anywhere near the filter in the first place! It's tucked up in a totally inaccessible spot as far as I can see.[/img]


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
I have the 316 that has a special tool to get it off and rather difficult to boot however, I have my son whom is a mechanic so I don't have to get my hands dirty unfortunately.


Ron


----------



## Bonafide (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorry...it's an early '88 merc model with the 3ltr 5cyl lump.[/img]


----------



## Bonafide (Jan 5, 2014)

Sorted! Turns out I was looking at the fuel filter, which looks just like an oil filter! The oil filter is underneath next to the gearbox, and nice and easy to get to. Still plan on doing the fuel filter, but I can just about reach it from the inside of the cab at full stretch.


----------

